# Is Hip-Hop the worst mascot in sports?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Eagles have Swoop, the Phillies have the legendary Phillie Phanatic, and the Sixers have... 










Am I the only one who thinks this is probably the worst mascot ever in the history of sports? Not only is it simply embarrsing, it's so lame it's not funny.

Yes, I know, mascots are usually for the kids and to make people laugh. But Hip-Hop? A basketball playing rabbit? Who was the genius behind this idea? How long did it take them to come up with this?

I really am curious, I can't be the only one who's so down on this. I know the Denver Nuggets have Nugget the Lion (???) and the Phoenix Suns have that Gorilla thing. But Hip Hop the bunny?

Ugh. Tell me what you guys think, is there a worse mascot out there?


----------



## soopahpit (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah he's certainly not the San Diego Chicken or the Philly Phanatic. It could be worse though. At least he's an animal. Whenever they have mascots that are human, they're pretty gay...like the Ohio State Buckeye or any of those pirate mascots. 

Don't really get the rabbit connection, though, and the timing was kind of funny. We draft Iverson. Then we change our mascot to "Hip Hop". But its just as good as anything else I guess.... What are you gonna do, make a big plastic suit of the number "6"? lol

Speaking of the Philly Phanatic. If I ever catch that piece of crap, I'm pulling out his tongue and lighting his feathers on fire. I was participating in a marathon walk for cancer charity event on the Saint Joseph's campus (my friend was a student there). The Phanatic came to entertain. He saw me (I'm Asian) and he made a mock bowing gesture. I was really confused and my friends (white all of them) started laughing. So I walked towards the Phanatic, and he did it again, and started running off. I chased after him, but my friends held me back. I don't think the cops would have liked it too much if some 18 year old kid decked the Phanatic at a charity event.

I'll get you yet, you big green maggot.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

sadly, I always feel like he is going to break his rabbit kneck on the rim during his crazy time-out trampoline stunts..


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

No way, Have you seen the Celtics Mascot? That thing is the dumbest Mascot to ever exist in any sport.

A human dressed up in a Leprechaun uniform. LOL
Stupid and the ugly plastic head it had last year was just as dumb.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> No way, Have you seen the Celtics Mascot? That thing is the dumbest Mascot to ever exist in any sport.
> 
> A human dressed up in a Leprechaun uniform. LOL
> Stupid and the ugly plastic head it had last year was just as dumb.


atleast it has some reference and meaning that relates to the franchise's logo...

we have a rabbit.

you gotta love it!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> No way, Have you seen the Celtics Mascot? That thing is the dumbest Mascot to ever exist in any sport.
> 
> A human dressed up in a Leprechaun uniform. LOL
> Stupid and the ugly plastic head it had last year was just as dumb.


Ahem...have you forgotten Wally The Green Monster already? Can't beat that one for lame mascots. Though Lucky tries his best.

Atleast we got Pat Patriot to fall back on. Better yet, the Bruins don't have one.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We have a masturbating bear lookalike from the Conan O' Brian show wear a Rocket's uniform. That's pretty embarassing, but still better than Hip-Hop.


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

:laugh:


----------

